# hi just diagnosed type 2, gutted



## Karen Clarke (May 27, 2016)

Just been diagnosed with type 2, I am shocked and angry, I never eat sugar and eat healthy, why has this happened, I have been given tablets but don't know what to eat or anything now, please can someone help.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 27, 2016)

Hi from a fellow T2 who's soon to be 18 months in.  I've had the same problems you've had (throw in some frustration) and am still sorting myself out. You've to control carbs (potates, rice etc).


----------



## Martin Canty (May 27, 2016)

Hi Karen, welcome to the forum.... Sorry about the DX

Firstly, it's not your fault, it's more than likely a case of genetic predisposition, that added to a culture where Carbs are force fed to us causes us to develop Insulin Resistance

Second, life is not over, you just have to start watching what carbs are in the foods you eat, reduce your intake of breads, pasta, rice, starchy vegetables & fruit (not to say you can't have them but in moderation. But 'refined' foods & ready meals are problematic for us.

Third, obtain a meter & start testing your BG, without the testing we cannot determine how foods affect us & adjust our diets accordingly


----------



## Karen Clarke (May 27, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, what fruit should I not eat, I know nothing was only told tonight and have no clue, I only weant to the dr with a 8 week headache, he sent me for fasting blood test and now this news.


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2016)

Karen Clarke said:


> Thank you for your reply, what fruit should I not eat, I know nothing was only told tonight and have no clue, I only weant to the dr with a 8 week headache, he sent me for fasting blood test and now this news.


Most people find berries are best at keeping their sugar levels on an even keel. The fruit to avoid is anything tropical, mango, pineapple, etc, as they tend to have a lot of sugar. Bananas are quite starchy as well, some people can tolerate them, others can't. This is when a test meter comes in handy, you can test a couple of hours after eating, and see what effect individual foods have on your blood sugar levels, and avoid anything that makes them rise too much.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 27, 2016)

The problem is that this disease is not one-size-fits-all, our bodies react differently. Personally I stay away from fruit of all kind, however, many people can tolerate berries quite well, the more sugary fruits (like bananas) not so well.
The issue is not down to sugar, it's carbs of all kinds, one tool that we do have is the Glycemic Index, a WEB search will lead you to a lot of tables quoting the GI of a particular food.... You will probably frequently hear that "all carbs are not created equal", that is true so (unfortunately) you will have to learn how food affects you.

There will likely be some more replies with hyperlinks to some very good, educational reading... It's worth taking the time to sit down & read them thoroughly.

Our disease is a complex one, we are constantly learning & adapting... The diet I follow now is very different to the one I had 12 mo ago, not to say I was heading in the right direction then!!!


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 27, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.  Testing  will help you get a handle on what foods spike your blood sugar. 
You can find the SDCodefree on Amazon. It's got the cheapest test strips so is quite economical to use.


----------



## bilbie (May 28, 2016)

please get a meter and strips, This will help a lot in finding a way of eating that works for you
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php and http://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/blood_glucose_monitor_testing.htm

I found it easier to just go cold turkey on the Sugars and Starches.
As I was also overweight. This gives a simple overview to how it works for me. The more carbs we eat the more carbs we want. Carbs and insulin want to store fat, They don’t give up easy and it’s biochemical







a long page and a few good video’s
http://www.dietdoctor.com/lchf


----------



## Stitch147 (May 28, 2016)

Hi Karen and welcome to the forum. With regards to fruit, I now have 2 - 3 portions a day, I used to have about 6 -7. Avoid tropical fruits. Any type of berry is great. I have strawberries, blueberries and raspberries now. It can be daunting at first.


----------



## Copepod (May 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Karen. Sorry you have to be here. It sounds like you've been diagnosed early, before any complications from years of raised blood glucose levels.
Normal advice about healthy diet emphasises high carbohydrate / starch, but you may need to lower your intake. Only using a blood glucose meter before and 2 hours after eating can tell you how certain foods / meals affect you. You also need to consider exercise / activity and bodyweight - what is your current level of activity and weight or BMI?


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2016)

Karen Clarke said:


> Just been diagnosed with type 2, I am shocked and angry, I never eat sugar and eat healthy, why has this happened, I have been given tablets but don't know what to eat or anything now, please can someone help.


Hi Karen, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis  There's an undue emphasis on lack of exercise and poor diet being a cause of Type 2 diabetes, and other factors such as genetic susceptibility are often overlooked, so please don't blame yourself - many thousands of people find themselves in exactly your situation.

As has been suggested, it is not just sugar (which is just one form of carbohydrate) but all carbohydrates that you need to be mindful of - so bread, pasta, rice, potatoes etc. are all things that will have an impact on your blood glucose levels. The trick is learning how your body tolerates these various things and understanding how diabetes affects you. Have a read of Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter for starters - these will help you understand things better, and the more you understand, the easier it will be to manage your diabetes. I'd also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which many of our members have found really useful, positive and encouraging  Diabetes is a serious condition, but it can be managed well and it doesn't have to stop you living a full, happy and healthy life 

Using a blood glucose meter will help you to understand how well (or otherwise!) you tolerate elements of your diet. Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand how this can be done. If your doctor won't prescribe test strips for you (unfortunately, most don't ) then it is worth buying your own whilst you get to grips with things. The cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50 (strips are commonly £25-£30 in high street pharmacies). Start a food diary and record the amount, in grams, of carbohydrate in everything you eat and drink for a couple of weeks. This is a bit tedious, but hugely useful in allowing you to look for areas where you might reduce or replace things so that your diet becomes more diabetes-friendly. Doing this, and using your meter will allow you to retain maximum flexibility in your diet which will make it more sustainable (and enjoyable) for you - these are changes that need to be fundamental, not just for a week or two, but you will be surprised at how your tastes can change in a relatively short period. You've probably already got a head start as you say your diet is healthy to begin with - it's just a case of identifying things that you need to treat more cautiously (fruit, as mentioned, can be healthy, but can also contain a lot of sugar. Many foods marketed as 'healthy' are actually not so healthy when you look closely - they may be low fat, but high sugar/carb to replace the fat).

Many people find that following the principles of the GL (Glycaemic Load) diet is very helpful. This describes a method of selecting and combining foods so that they have a slow, steady impact on blood glucose levels. The GL Diet for Dummies is a very good introduction 

Finally, don't forget exercise! If you can include some regular exercise in your daily routine this will really help with managing your blood glucose levels - doesn't have to be an intensive gym session or a 10 mile run, a half hour brisk walk in the park will do nicely 

Please let us know if you have any questions (and you probably have lots!). No question is considered 'silly', and you have the experience of hundreds of experienced and knowledgeable people here who collectively know far more than your GP or nurse about diabetes (which, from what you have said, wouldn't be difficult! ) Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 28, 2016)

Hi Karen, just seconding what the others have said  It can be a pain in the bum working all this stuff out, but the advantages are that you can become fitter, healthier and slimmer (if you need to lose weight) than you were before.

All the best to you from another type 2, who has found this forum a treasure trove of good advice and encouragement


----------



## Allison Williams (May 28, 2016)

Hi , I have only just been diagnosed with T2 this week, feel gutted and anxious of what's ahead of me .Trying to read forums for top tips.


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 28, 2016)

Hi Alison, welcome to the forum.

Start your own thread then you won't get missed 

It is blooming scary isn't it. Stick with us and you will be ok.


----------



## Copepod (May 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Alison Williams. I also encourage you to start your own introductory thread.


----------



## Allison Williams (May 29, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Hi Alison, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Start your own thread then you won't get missed
> 
> It is blooming scary isn't it. Stick with us and you will be ok.


Thank you.


----------



## Amigo (May 29, 2016)

The emotional impact of diabetes is often overlooked because with the lack of information that accompanies the diagnosis is a feeling of loss and life limitations. I screamed, ranted and raved at the injustice of it all (even though I knew I was complicit in causing it to some extent). But as I started to read and research and inform myself, I decided that this was do'able and I wouldn't have to give everything up. I'd just have to stop the piggie portions and belief that any food was fair game. And believe me I cooked from fresh every evening. People even commented on my healthy diet! People who never got diabetes as they complimented me with a pie in their mitt!  

My advice would be to read the links Northerner has given you. Test even if the docs don't support the notion. Take this seriously and as a part of your changed reality not some external 'invader'. Life hasn't ended, its just become a little bit more complicated and requiring more thought and planning food wise. We all think we didn't eat much sugar but it's the carbs in crusty bread, those slices of pizza, packet of crisps with a drink, rice with the chilli, mashed potatoes and dumplings with the dinner etc. that converts to glucose. But the body can recover from that onslaught and eventually you'll work out how much your body can tolerate so it doesn't break out in headaches, thirst and constant piddling! 

Don't despair...its do'able and you can even end up feeling massively better! Good luck!


----------



## Allison Williams (May 29, 2016)

Thanks so much for your advice and support,  all taken on board, easier to post on here and get real advice. Thanks again.


----------



## Ginja Gee (Jun 17, 2016)

Amigo said:


> The emotional impact of diabetes is often overlooked because with the lack of information that accompanies the diagnosis is a feeling of loss and life limitations. I screamed, ranted and raved at the injustice of it all (even though I knew I was complicit in causing it to some extent). But as I started to read and research and inform myself, I decided that this was do'able and I wouldn't have to give everything up. I'd just have to stop the piggie portions and belief that any food was fair game. And believe me I cooked from fresh every evening. People even commented on my healthy diet! People who never got diabetes as they complimented me with a pie in their mitt!
> 
> My advice would be to read the links Northerner has given you. Test even if the docs don't support the notion. Take this seriously and as a part of your changed reality not some external 'invader'. Life hasn't ended, its just become a little bit more complicated and requiring more thought and planning food wise. We all think we didn't eat much sugar but it's the carbs in crusty bread, those slices of pizza, packet of crisps with a drink, rice with the chilli, mashed potatoes and dumplings with the dinner etc. that converts to glucose. But the body can recover from that onslaught and eventually you'll work out how much your body can tolerate so it doesn't break out in headaches, thirst and constant piddling!
> 
> Don't despair...its do'able and you can even end up feeling massively better! Good luck!



I love this post!! Thanks Amigo!!

I'm into my 8th week since diagnosis and I'm well and truly at the angry, frustrated and lost faze. I've read so much information about diabetes that my mind is frazzled by it all. I keep telling myself that I know what I'm doing but I haven't got a clue and it's frustrating the life out of me!! I really do feel a sense of loss and I'm peeved about the life limitations that I'm going to have to make.  It sounds so silly.  I know that I just need to put on my Big Girl Pants and just get on with it.

Right!! I've just down loaded a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker and I'm going to start reading it today!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> I love this post!! Thanks Amigo!!
> 
> I'm into my 8th week since diagnosis and I'm well and truly at the angry, frustrated and lost faze. I've read so much information about diabetes that my mind is frazzled by it all. I keep telling myself that I know what I'm doing but I haven't got a clue and it's frustrating the life out of me!! I really do feel a sense of loss and I'm peeved about the life limitations that I'm going to have to make.  It sounds so silly.  I know that I just need to put on my Big Girl Pants and just get on with it.
> 
> Right!! I've just down loaded a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker and I'm going to start reading it today!!


Hope you find it helpful @Ginja Gee, Gretchen has a very positive approach  Stick at it - things will get better for you


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 17, 2016)

Its a very helpful book, even for oddball non type 2's like me!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 17, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> ...at the angry, frustrated and lost faze ... I haven't got a clue and it's frustrating the life out of me!!


I've been this for months.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 17, 2016)

I found it very useful and she talks sense.


----------



## Steady (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome...!  I was diagnosed Type 2 around 3 weeks ago and like you, immediately went into panic mode over what I could and could not eat.  I found that buying a glucose meter and testing, testing, testing to be invaluable.  I am still experimenting with different foods but really missing sweet things though.
This forum has been great with help and advice and there is also a section on different food experiments and recipes which is interesting reading.
Keep smiling.....


----------



## Carolg (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello to all you newbies. I would like to say that frazzled, frustrated, self blame and all those other things you have all said, I can identify with at diagnosis. My friend worried that I was showing signs of dementia, but 7 months on, things are better. I blamed myself and the fact I had been stuffing chocolate n diluting high sugar juice like a totally wee piggy, but weight pouring off- no wonder as my body was probably screaming for energy source.  This forum also helped me get the support and tools to make sense of the questions I had, although nhs support was good. Good luck on this journey, and as others have said, ask the questions, cause your questions often are the ones that other people don't want to ask.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (Jun 21, 2016)

Karen Clarke said:


> Just been diagnosed with type 2, I am shocked and angry, I never eat sugar and eat healthy, why has this happened, I have been given tablets but don't know what to eat or anything now, please can someone help.



Hello Karen,
Yes it can come as a shock.
6ft tall and at my heaviest 13.7st being told I was diabetic hit me hard, and for the first time I was a bit depressed. The writing was on the wall for me, both parents diagnosed at 60.
I had a tumour in the soft tissue between the roof of my mouth and nasal cavity, was constantly on Antibiotics for about 12 months while I waited for my operation. I had all my teeth removed down one side and three on the other, with the intention of having screw in teeth. However the tumour had better plans and was woven in and out of my jaw, so I lost a section of jaw bone from the canine to the wisdom, leaving no  firm holding position for the teeth, so I have dentures at 44.
Luckily my wife and kids 18 and 22 have been so supportive.
My doctor says it wasn't just one thing it was contributing factors that all a lined at the same time.
3 years in and
I have a better diet than I've ever had, even enjoy trying new foods that before I would have walked past.
Only drink at special occasions, so my wife is happy I'm a cheap date.
I'm now 12.7st.
Walk on average 12k steps a day to and from work.
Not on any meds yet for my Diabetes, and my hbA1c is now on the edge of being considered pre-diabetic at 49.

It's hard work and you can never stop working at it.
You may find, like me you eat food that you like rather than stuffing Mcdonald's because your hungry or you don't have time. You make time for food and that's no bad thing.
Although working in London and the culture of booking meetings at midday can be awkward. No most have got used to me now and accept if it's between 12 and 1 I won't attend, unless it's a bring you own lunch or out to lunch.

My advise would be just breath easy, and take it one day at a time. Easy for me to say but I have been there and it took me 12 months to really get to grips with it.


----------



## OwlBeBack1990 (Jun 21, 2016)

Karen Clarke said:


> Just been diagnosed with type 2, I am shocked and angry, I never eat sugar and eat healthy, why has this happened, I have been given tablets but don't know what to eat or anything now, please can someone help.



Hello Karen, welcome to the forum! I got diagnosed last Friday (17/06/2016) that I have got Type 2, I can relate with you on feeling angry/gutted. Hope you are able to find this forum helpful


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 21, 2016)

Allison Williams said:


> Hi , I have only just been diagnosed with T2 this week, feel gutted and anxious of what's ahead of me .Trying to read forums for top tips.


You've found the right place for support and help


----------



## Martin9 (Aug 2, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi Karen, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis  There's an undue emphasis on lack of exercise and poor diet being a cause of Type 2 diabetes, and other factors such as genetic susceptibility are often overlooked, so please don't blame yourself - many thousands of people find themselves in exactly your situation.
> 
> As has been suggested, it is not just sugar (which is just one form of carbohydrate) but all carbohydrates that you need to be mindful of - so bread, pasta, rice, potatoes etc. are all things that will have an impact on your blood glucose levels. The trick is learning how your body tolerates these various things and understanding how diabetes affects you. Have a read of Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter for starters - these will help you understand things better, and the more you understand, the easier it will be to manage your diabetes. I'd also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which many of our members have found really useful, positive and encouraging  Diabetes is a serious condition, but it can be managed well and it doesn't have to stop you living a full, happy and healthy life
> 
> ...


Was just looking at older posts, what a great answer @Northerner ..!


----------



## becca19962014 (Aug 4, 2018)

I was diagnosed a year ago. I was sent away with a diet which actually made me very unwell with hypos, luckily I'd registered here before starting and had a monitor already. It'll take time for you to know what effects you, the most important thing is that you now know and can begin to make changes. Go small and steady - it's much better for you than massive changes, and, even if you've been told not to, get a monitor, it really helps not only to see patterns but also if you're feeling shaky to see if it's blood sugar related (mine is compact with no strips so I can carry it with me).

I've found wierd things effect my blood sugar, especially artificial sweeteners. Some carbs others avoid I find don't effect my BS at all. I can't have berries for example and bananas sent my BS very high. The only way to work out what effects you is to experiment with foods. Small amounts are good. I eat my main meals every four hours (I have four due to medication needs) but I've found sometimes I need something after two. I've found glucophage metformin to be good, but I ended up in hospital after taking a generic one. Everyone in hospital told me it couldn't be the meds but nothing else had changed at all - so if you have side effects from Your meds it could be the brand that needs changing.

However, recently I've found out that my other medical conditions cause difficulties with BS. I had no idea thus was even possible as no one had told me that, I'd only been told about the "evils" of sugar and processed foods. In my case (emphasis on my case) sugar doesn't effect me as badly as artificial sweeteners which seem to be in everything now since the sugar tax. However, that could be down to my other conditions. One of which causes inflammation and pain and another messes up (badly) my blood pressure and heart rate - think collapsing in the street and having mini strokes. Over the last week I've been testing when my BP and HR have been bad (high or low) and have found a definite link with my blood sugars. There's now some difficult decisions to be made.

One other thing I've found is that different people react in different ways to hearing you have type 2 diabetes - please try not to let that negatively impact you. I've had a lot of comments about being fat and lazy and not trying hard enough to reduce my sugars which can go very high (hard to treat as its due to other conditions) and the assumption is I'm eating cakes and chocolate all the time. I've been referred to the gym by a diabetic nurse and had it revoked by another dr due to my other conditions. I've been told to aim for the lowest of the ideal range (which meant I was going into hypos a lot).

It would, with my family history and medical history been a miracle if I didn't get type 2. Everyone (literally) older than me in my family has it. No my diet isn't ideal but I do the best I can.


----------



## becca19962014 (Aug 4, 2018)

I didn't realise this thread was so old. Sorry. Hopefully my advise might help someone else!


----------

